# Confirmation Opinions



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Not a good picture to judge conformation. You want it parallel from the side and the horse standing square with the head up.

She does look well balanced and is cute!

Regarding the hernia what does the vet say? I am no expert but at this point I would be looking at getting it removed, I think you're past the "wait and see" point. I would have the vet look at it if they haven't already.


----------



## ericca (Dec 7, 2015)

We haven't had the vet out yet. It is on our "To Do" list. 

I thought that would be the response I got regarding the picture.. lol.. I just thought I would try. I will take another pic as soon as I get home. Thank you, she's a sweet girl.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes it's a nice picture but not for that lol.

Yeah at this point I would be getting the vet out. Surgery may be necessary at her age.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I can tell she's got nice clean legs with good bone . this is a nice horse. do navel hernias cause problems?


----------



## ericca (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank y'all. I honestly don't know if they cause problems.. 

Here are a few more pics... Between the other horses and the flies, she's not being very photogenic today. :expressionless: lol


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

So hard to judge confo on a yearling as they change a lot and go through phases of ugly duckling and cute for at least a year or so. i find most horses you can't truly judge confo until they've hit the last half of their 3 yr old year - that's when things start to level out, fill out, and stabilize for the majority of the horse's life. at a young age you can analyze the bone structure nicely but that's about it.

that being said, i'd say she looks good conformationaly 'for her age'. hip looks to me to be a bit weak compared to the rest of her, but like i said, the filling out she has yet to do may change that some.

what i think i am seeing though is what looks like a bit of weight loss/less muscle definition between the first pic and the next set of pics. i'd be maybe concerned she isn't getting quite enough to eat. going into winter is never a good time for a young growing horse to be lower in weight. what changed between the first pic and the others as far as her diet/care? not saying she's underweight or anything, just that i see a difference.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Better angle pictures but not flattering lol.

As said it is very hard to tell at that age. As I said before she looks nice and balanced. I don't see anything that is an issue or that jumps out. I think she will make a very nice horse when she matures!!

I do also see a difference but maybe just a growth spurt making her look more gangly? She is lean but not overly so. While you want to watch her I think her weight is fine.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Here are a couple of articles on umbilical hernias in horses, problems, prognosis, etc. It will give you a point to start from when you talk to the Vet.

Battle of the bulge: dealing with umbilical hernias - Health - Horsetalk.co.nz

Hernia in Horses | petMD


----------



## ericca (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank you all for your opinions. :smile::kissing_heart: It is very insightful. The difference in the first picture is when we first got her a month or so ago. As we have experienced in the past, they lose weight when they come to a new place. I don't know if it's mourning/depression or just trying to establish a ranking in their new pasture that makes them lose weight. We have been feeding her, I promise! Lol she just doesn't get to finish her food/hay before the others run her off. (We don't have a barn/stalls yet as we just bought a new house and land)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It's just stress. Esp as she is young and I'm assuming hasn't been moved much!

If she gets run off separate her, even if it means holding her outside the pen while she eats.

I don't think her weight look "bad" but since it is more than just a growth spurt, winter is coming and young horses can be difficult to maintain a steady weight I would be more proactive. Aside from that she just needs to grow and mature and with a little extra attention she will be amazing. I would love to see her in a few years.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

In a horse this young I always judge the legs first as they will not change. In her case she is back at the knee (both fronts) and that is the first thing I noticed. Her knees themselves are nice and large and flat. Her hind leg she is a bit straight through the hock. 

Her neck is placed low in how it ties to her chest and withers. The upper part may improved with age and weight but the low tie in at the chest will always be there. 

On the rest only time, good feed, grooming and care will tell. Good luck dealing with the hernia.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

You don't need stalls, simply divide the pasture or stay with her until she finishes eating. She's a baby & should get appropriate food for a baby.
I get new horses in & they don't lose weight.


----------

